# Yearling and two year old running weird?



## bhorselover (Aug 28, 2011)

Usually horses run out of excitement expectantly when its windy or the weather is changing. Is the yearling your talking about that is running weird the slow one?


----------



## DoubleKCustoms (Sep 24, 2012)

They don't look weird to me. Just looks like a herd having lots of fun.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

They're still growing tons. I wouldn't worry about it too much at this point, especially the yearling. It takes time for those joints to continue to grow, along with the tendons and ligament. 

I would worry more about the big pile of junk wood that you have in the middle of the pasture. :shock: If things (like that pallet) are still nailed together, you are asking for a horse to step on a nail.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

The yearling is the loud paint. The slow one is a two year old that was just rescued. I was extremely worried they were gonna run into it. I wish my dad would get rid of it...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I notice sometimes when they are running crazy like this they do seem to stride weird-sort of short in back like you said, and I have always just thought it was them playing and trying to be ready to go in any direction. I don;t think there is anything wrong.

I also would worry about that pile-pallets are perfect for horses to play around and get a hoof caught, then end up running and really getting hurt. It also looks like it is piled up for a bonfire-fine, but like has been said-get rid of the nails! I know my old guy grew up (in spite of himself) in a pasture full of hazards. That was just how the breeder kept the area she kept the young horses in. SOme had scars on their legs, others not, but it always gave me nightmares. I am a bit if a worrywart.


----------



## equestrianforever (Apr 4, 2012)

sometimes the back legs dont really separate because their hip isnt veyr flexible and if you lunge him in a circle it should help


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I find it irresponsible that your keeping the stud colt in with his dam. Its time to geld, or separate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Equestrian-I would disagree with lunging young horses very much.....small circles are tough on their joints.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

beau159 said:


> I would worry more about the big pile of junk wood that you have in the middle of the pasture. :shock: If things (like that pallet) are still nailed together, you are asking for a horse to step on a nail.


 And it looked like a piece of sheet metal laying in there also. Please get that cleaned up and removed or expect a injury and possible a large vet bill.


----------



## equestrianforever (Apr 4, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Equestrian-I would disagree with lunging young horses very much.....small circles are tough on their joints.


I did not say small circles just circles. To loosen the hip up a little but, but maybe she should wait till he gets older
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

It's a coordination/balance issue. As they grow and develop the soft tissue and the bones adjust, the balance comes more naturally.


----------

